# NKC Nationals, NOV 14-15th



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

NOVEMBER 14 - WEIGHT-PULL
WEIGH-IN 8 A.M. - 10 A.M.
CHAMPION CLASS STARTS AT 10:30 A.M.
REGULAR CLASS TO FOLLOW
NOVEMBER 15 - CONFORMATION
REGISTRATIONS 8 A.M. - 9:30 A.M.
SHOW STARTS AT 10 A.M.
FUN CLASSES 
BEST CONDITIONED, JUDGES CHOICE, BEST RED NOSE, BEST BLUE, BEST BLACK
2-JR. HANDLERS

ENTRY FEES $20 FIRST DOG/ $15 EA. ADDITIONAL DOG (POINTED EVENTS)
(MORE THAN 5 DOGS EA. ADDITIONAL $10)
FUN CLASSES $10
JR. HANDLERS $ 5
DOGS CAN BE REGISTERED DAY OF SHOW
American Legion Carl Boyd Post 42 Fairgrounds 
Directions 
I-75 Exit 288, go west to 2nd traffic light. Turn right onto US 41 north. At 2nd traffic light turn left onto MLK Jr. Drive. Fairgrounds are ahead on left. 
Address 
One Roosevelt St, Cartersville GA 30120 
hotels: ramada inn - 770-382-1515 / days inn - 770-382-1824 / quality inn - 770-382-7011

Rules: all dogs must be crated / 4 ft. leads & flat buckle collars / no dogs in heat / no human aggressive dogs or dog aggressive humans / have fun, show sportsmanship / no facing off dogs

CONTACT: 678-294-7214 / [email protected]


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

My dogs are adba can I still show them there?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yes you can, You can register them with the NKC day of show. No problem!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Yes you can, You can register them with the NKC day of show. No problem!


AWESOME!!! Thanks for the info Andy.


----------

